# Short luteal phase - can this be fixed?



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

In my cycle last month I had on the face of it, all the signs that my body was working well, then my progesterone level came back low  

(between cycles I took royal jelly, agnus cactus, black cohosh, usually conception vits (with B6), fish oils and used progesterone cream - all recommended on here!).

This month I had no signs, ovulated late but had a high progesterone level when they tested 2 days past ovulation.  My period has come early this month, so now a short luteal phase!

One thing I have noticed that does not vary much is my luteal phase.  This has been, with the exception of this month; a consistant 10 days, which I know is on the low side.

I'm wondering whether taking Clomid would be able to 'force' ovulation to take place earlier on in my cycle and thus eliminate the short luteal phase?


----------



## Helena123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just a quick post to update on this one...

I spoke to Gynae Dept at the local hospital and they said that yes - Clomid and Taxi(?) are also prescribed to increase length of luteal phase - usually if the women has a history of miscarriages.  

Makes sense really doesn't it, that if they can bring ovulation forward then short luteal phase will lengthen.


----------

